# تعالوا نضحك شوية



## حبة خردل (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*جمل عربيه غريبه :

.
.
..
... 1- ادينى قاعد بتمشى اهوه ..!!!
2- خد بعضك و روح هاات كذا ..... ازاي يعني علي اساس اني هروح و ممكن اسيب دراعي مخدوش معايا ؟؟؟
3- اتكلم برااحه من غير صوت
3- قاعد عالكومبيوتر
4- اخطف رجلك وروح هات كذا
5- جيت اصحيك لاقيتك نايم..
6- حط لسانك جوا بؤك .. دا ع اساس انى حااططه ف جيب البنطلون مثلا

+++++++++++++

مرة امين شرطة مراته لابسة وخارجة

قالها انتى رايحة فين ؟

قالتله ملكش دعوة
... ... ... ...
شخط فيها و قالها رايحة فين ؟

قامت مكرمشة 10 جنيه و حطتها في ايده

قالها طب متتأخريش

+++++++++++++++

محشش جاب شغالة هندية ل مراتو ، وبعد يومين مراته بتقوله : مش ملاحظ انها منين ما بروح فى البيت بتمشى ورايا بشكل غريب ؟

قالها : شكلها هندوسية بتعبد البقر ... !!

++++++++++++++++

واحد مراته أتصلت بيه و
قآلتله أنت فين يا حبيبى؟
.
. ...
.
... ..
..
..
.
قآلها أنا عند أمي يا روحي♥
قآلتله طيب ياروح أمك
خلص اللي في أيدك و تعآل
عشآن أمك عندنا

++++++++++++

حبيب وحبيبته قاعدين على الشط بقمة الرومانسية

الحبيبة : شايف القمر قد ايه بعيد
الحبيب: اه يا حبيبتي بعيد فعلا
الحبيبة : اهى ريحة رجلك بقى واصله لعنده

++++++++++++

عجوز محششة اسمها فاطمه وصلتها بطاقة دعوة لحضور عُرس .. مكتوب فيها: السيدة:فاطمه و كريماتها
>
>
>
>
... ............>
>
>
>
>
>
راحت العُرس شايلة معاها فازلين ونيفيا

+++++++++++++

مذيعه مع صاحب مزرعة رخم
عنده بقرتين واحده بيضه وتانية سوده
فبتسأله:ياترى بتأكلهم ايه؟
قالهاالبيضه ولاالسوده؟
قالتله البيضه:قالهابرسيم
... .قالتله والسوده؟
قالهابرسيم برضو
قالتله وبتنيمهم فين؟
قالهاالبيضه ولاالسوده؟
قالتله البيضه:قالهافى الزريبة
قالتله والسوده؟
قالهافى الزريبة برضو
المذيعه قالتله انت ليه بتسألنى البيضه ولاالسوده مادام بتعملهم نفس الحاجه؟
قالهالاابداأصل البيضه دى بتاعتى
قالتله طب والسوده؟
قالهابرضو بتاعتى

++++++++++++++++++++


مره رقاصة راحت قدمت لابنها فى مدرسة 
فالمدرس ساله اسمك ايه

الواد :اسمى اسامه

المدرس:اسامه ابن الرقاصه الى فى شارع الهرم؟
... ...الواد:والله لروح للناظر

الناظر :اسمك ايه يا حبيبى

الواد اسمى اسامه

الناظر:اسامه ابن الرقاصه الى فى شارع الهرم

الواد:انا بقى هروح لرئيس الجمهوريه

:رئيس الجمهوريه :اسمك ايه

الواد:اسمى اسامه

رئيس الجمهوريه:اسامه ابن الرقاصه الى فى شارع الهرم

الواد: والله بقى لروح لاوباما

اوباما:what is your name

الواد :اسمى اسامه

اوباما: اسامه بن لادن  ؟

الواد:لا اسامه الى امه رقاصه فى شارع الهرم

++++++++++

واحد بيقول لصاحبه:ايدي اليمين وكلانى
قالو هتجيلك فلوس 

قالو الشمال
قالو يبقى هتدفع فلوس 
قالو طب رجلى اليمين بتاكلنى 
... .........قلو هتروح مشوار حلو
قلو الشمال كمان 
قلو لا كدة هتروح مشوار مش حلو
قالو وظهرى برضة بياكلنى
قالو

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

كدة عندك جرب يا معفن

++++++++++++++

وحدة ضخمه اووى راحت تشتري فستان فبتقول لصاحب المحل اخترلي لون مناسب قالها الرمادي!!!!!قالتله ليه اخترت الرمادي ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.

قالها عشان ده اللون الطبيعي اللى ربنا اختاره للفيل

++++++++++++++

واحد عمال بيرن على صاحبة وصاحبة فى الحمام .... فبعد عاشر مكالمة ابوه زهق من الرن وراح رادد على التليفون .... فراح صاحب الواد قالة فى ايه يا ابن الكلب .... ابو الواد قالة ابن الكلب فى الحمام معاك الكلب بنفسة

++++++++++++++


الغرب جعلوا تفاحة نيوتن تدرس بالجامعات
.وشركة ابل اتخذت من التفاحه شعار لافضل تقنية في العالم...
>
>
>
والعرب جمعوا التفاحتين وعملوا معسل

++++++++++++++++++


كان مرة مهندسة دفعه 2005 لحد دلوقتي مشتغلتش--المهم ابوها كان يعرف مديرحديقة الحيوان

فقاله مفيش قدامك واسطةللبنت نعينها البنت نفسيتها تعبت

فقاله بص مرات الاسد ماتت والجلد بتاعها عندنا اي رايك تيجي تلبس الجلد كل يوم
... ... ...
وتعمل دور مرات الاسد وبالفلوس اللي كنا بنشتري بيها لحمة لمرات الاسد هنديهالها

المهم البنت وافقت من غولبها ياكبد امها واشتغلت

وفي يوم الحارس نسي يقفل الباب بتاع الاسد

فخرج الاسد من القفص واتجه ناحية مراتة
وهو يقترب والبنت تصرخ

يقترب والبنت تصرخ

الي ان وصل اليها

وقال لها

محمد عبد الحفيظ هندسه دفعه 2004

+++++++++++++++++

واحدة قالت لجوزها عايزين ندبح خروف بمناسبة 25 سنة على جوازنا قام قالها و ايه ذنبو الخروف فى غلطة ارتكبها حمار*​


----------



## sparrow (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *
> 
> مرة امين شرطة مراته لابسة وخارجة
> 
> ...



دول حلويين اوي فطسوني من الضحك


----------



## حبة خردل (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Sparrow@ مرسي يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههه
شكرا جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه
كله أجمل من بعض:smile02
ميرسى ياعسولة​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلوين اووووووووووووووى​​*


----------



## sosofofo (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحة هايلين قوي قوي
هههههههههههه
ايه خفة الدم دي كلها​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2011)

نكت جامدة اوى اشكرك


----------



## Eminem 2 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thank you *​


----------



## rania79 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوين


----------



## MAJI (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نكت مضحكة جدا 
*مرة امين شرطة مراته لابسة وخارجة

قالها انتى رايحة فين ؟

قالتله ملكش دعوة
... ... ... ...
شخط فيها و قالها رايحة فين ؟

قامت مكرمشة 10 جنيه و حطتها في ايده

قالها طب متتأخريش*
*الرشاوي وصلت للبيوت!!!!!*
*شكرا *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 فبراير 2012)

*
واحد بيقول لمراته انا كسبت مليون جنيه 
جهزي شنطتك بسرعة
، قالتله طب اخد هدوم كتير ولا لأ؟ 
قالها خدي اللي تاخديه المهم ارجع البيت ملاقكيش
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (20 فبراير 2012)

*الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة 





*


----------



## MAJI (20 فبراير 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هناك مقولة او نصيحة  شائعة للسائق الجديد تقول:
عندما تقود السيارة تخيّل ان كل السائقين حمير وانت وحدك الانسان!!!!!


----------



## حبة خردل (20 فبراير 2012)

*
واحد غبي بيقول لمهندس كمبيوتر
.
كل ما بكتب الباسورد لما اجى افتح الفيس بوك بيظهرلى بدالها نجوم نجوم نجوم
قاله : ماهى النجوم دى علشان لو حد واقف وراك مثلا مايعرفش ايه الباسورد بتاعتك اللى بتكتبها
.
... .
.
.
قاله بس النجوم دى بتظهر بردوا حتى لو مافيش حد واقف ورايا !!
*


----------



## scream man (28 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على التعب لتسعد الاخراين حلوين يا جميل اوى اللة ياسعد ايامك


----------



## حبة خردل (3 مارس 2012)

*
محشش سألوه من هو المصري :
قال :

المصري هو : كائن حي

محبوب دوليآ
مظلوم محليآ
فقير ماديآ
مدمّر عاطفيآ
تعبان يوميآ
ومعهوش فلوس نهائيآ

والعجيب انه مازال حيآ
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (3 مارس 2012)

مدرسة فرنساوي بتسأل طالب فاشل: يعني إيه نجمة بالفرنساوي؟

الطالب اللي جنبه غششه و كتبله على الديسك: ليتوال

الولد قالها: نجمة يعني ليتوال

المدرسة اتصدمت ازاي عرفها O:

قالتله طب حطها في جملة

قالها:

ليتوال المفروض يقعدوا ورا و القصيرين قدام​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (4 مارس 2012)

بجد يا حبة خردل تحفة حلوين جدا و ضحكونا فى وقت محتاجين فيه للضحك فعلاً.


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2012)

*






واحد عاوز يصرح لبنت بحبه♥ ويطلب ايدها بطريقة ظريفة

فقال ليها : " عارفة ..
... ... ...
أنا بسببك بقيت مش بنام بالليل عشان بفكر فيكي في كل لحظة

و مش عاوز في المستقبل ( ابني ) يحصله كده بسبب ( بنتك )

عشآن كده ..
,
,
,
,
أحسن حاجه نخلي ابنى و بنتك يكونوا ( أخ ) و ( أخت )

ممكن و لا لأ ؟​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2012)

*




ازاي تعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
اول حاجة طبعا لو لقيت طارة الدريكسيون اتحولت بقدرة قادر لمخرطة ملوخية ............. اعرف ان اللي سايقة واحدة ست

لو لقيت العربيه مشغله الاشاره اليمين لمده نص ساعه متواصله مع ان العربيه ماشيه علي اليمين اصلا ........... اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت الدباديب اللي في العربيه اكتر من الدباديب اللي في محلات وسط البلد مجتمعه ............. اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه مركونه وبينها وبين الرصيف متر ونص ................. اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو مسافر علي طريق سرعته 120 كيلو ولاقيت عربيه ماشيه في نص الشارع بسرعه 50 .............. اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه واخده خبطه في مكان مستحيل العربيه اصلا تتخبط فيه ............ اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه حد وقف قدامها فجأه وبدال ما تدوس فرامل حطت اديها علي عنيها وداست بنزين .................... اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت الشارع بقي زحمه فجأه لمجرد ان في عربيه عايزه تدخل الشارع ومش عارفه علي الرغم من ان العربيه صغيره والشارع فاضي .............. اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه فجأه بتوقف في نص الشارع بدون اي مقدمات وبدون داعي ...................... اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه بتهدي قبل المطب ب 12 كيلو ومع ذلك برضه تاكل المطب ..................... اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست

لو لقيت العربيه بتبطل في مطلع اي كوبري ............... اعرف ان اللي سايقه واحده ست


اللي يشوف عربية بالمواصفات دي انصحة يبعد عنها على الاقل 5 كيلو من جميع الجهات ... وقد اعذر من انذر ​*


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه تسلم ايديكى يا قمر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوى و خصوصا دى:*
*واحد مراته أتصلت بيه و
قآلتله أنت فين يا حبيبى؟
.
. ...
.
... ..
..
..
.
قآلها أنا عند أمي يا روحي♥
قآلتله طيب ياروح أمك
خلص اللي في أيدك و تعآل
عشآن أمك عندنا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *​*
> 
> 
> *واحد عاوز يصرح لبنت بحبه♥ ويطلب ايدها بطريقة ظريفة*​
> ...


 
استاااااذ ههههههههههههههه


----------

